# przekonajcie mnie do Gentoo..... ;-)

## MMW

Witam   :Smile: 

Mam 3 partycje na systemy. Na jednym Winda, bo czasem potrzebna, na drugim Arch, bo szybki, stale aktualny i z fajnym systemem zarzadzania pakietami. Na trzecim siedzi Gentoo, obecnie w fazie skonfigurowanych Iksów, z perspektywš postawienia KDE po urlopie. Ale wciaz mam watpliwosci co do tego systemu i bije sie z myslami, czy nie postawic w miejsce Gentoo Debiana sid. Po pierwszych doswiadczeniach z Gentoo odnosze wrazenie, ze jest to system, przepraszam za okreslenie, troche przekombinowany, tzn. niezmiernie skomplikowany, z mozliwoscia ustawienia ogromnej liczby parametrow i z czasem nieprzewidywalnymi konsekwencjami. Przeraza mnie np. wizja, ze blad w doborze chocby jednej z flag moze mnie kosztowac koniecznosc przebudowy calego systemu. Jak na razie to dla mnie najwiekszy mankament Gentoo. O pomylke z flagami latwo [jedna za duzo lub jedna za malo] a naprawa bledu to wspomniana np. rekompilacja wszystkiego. Dlatego kusi mnie Debian sid, bo tez bedzie rolling-release, jest podstawa dla wielu dystrybucji [a wiec ma walor edukacyjny], mam z nim juz pewne doswiadczenia i o wiele wiecej wybacza, gdyz nie zmusza do rekompilacji wszystkiego przy pierwszej lepszej pomylce. Mysle sobie, ze i tak wiekszosci flag musze uzywac, bo system ma byc multimedialnym desktopem, wiec na wycinaniu zbednych komponentow wiele nie zyskam na wydajnosci. Zaglebiajac system flag nie poznam lepiej innych dystrybucji, bo w zasadzie tylko Gentoo, Sabayon i VLOS je maja. Co zatem zyskuje, poza mozliwoscia spedzenia interesujacych chwil z dlubaniem we flagach, w emerge itp.? 

To nie proba flame'a, tylko pytanie do doswiadczoncyh uzytkownikow, co im daje Gentoo, czego nie moze dac Debian sid [ewentualnie testing] lub Arch?   :Smile:  Bardzo prosze o nieuleganie emocjom, szczegolnie tym negatywnym, a o uzasadnienie obecnosci Gentoo na dysku domowego komputera   :Wink: 

----------

## Eeeyeore

Fajny lolowaty tekst a więc Ci odpowiem  :Smile: 

 *MMW wrote:*   

> Witam  
> 
> Mam 3  Na trzecim siedzi Gentoo, obecnie w fazie skonfigurowanych Iksów, z perspektywš postawienia KDE po urlopie.
> 
> 

 

Bog lubit troju , ale bratja Lech i Jaroslaw - niet. Sa zbyt zazdrosni o Archa..., musisz go piswiecic na /home albo /swapa

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ale wciaz mam watpliwosci co do tego systemu i bije sie z myslami, czy nie postawic w miejsce Gentoo Debiana sid. 
> 
> 

 

Wojek Zed czesto bil sie z myslami i zawsze przegrywal, a wreszcie kiedys Zed zszedl...Taak "Zed zszedl"....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Po pierwszych doswiadczeniach z Gentoo odnosze wrazenie, ze jest to system, przepraszam za okreslenie, troche przekombinowany, tzn. niezmiernie skomplikowany, z mozliwoscia ustawienia ogromnej liczby parametrow i z czasem nieprzewidywalnymi konsekwencjami. 
> 
> 

 

Jak ogladam dziennik czy czytam gazety, ... Lub czasopisma" to dochodze do wniosku ze nasz kraj jest bardziej przekombinowany od trywialnego gentoo..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Przeraza mnie np. wizja, ze blad w doborze chocby jednej z flag moze mnie kosztowac koniecznosc przebudowy calego systemu. Jak na razie to dla mnie najwiekszy mankament Gentoo. 
> 
> 

 

Bardziej mie przeraza wizja mieszkania kolejnych 30 kilka lat w Polsce az do smierci. Czymze jest Jedno takie gentoo wobec mojej ojczyzny ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> O pomylke z flagami latwo [jedna za duzo lub jedna za malo] a naprawa bledu to wspomniana np. rekompilacja wszystkiego. Dlatego kusi mnie Debian sid
> 
> 

 

Nie daj sie kusic diablu w owczej skorze, albowiem droga swiatlo i zycie do bram raju wiedzie tylko kreta sciezka gentoo -> handbok, forum i viki...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mysle sobie, ze i tak wiekszosci flag musze uzywac, bo system ma byc multimedialnym desktopem, wiec na wycinaniu zbednych komponentow wiele nie zyskam na wydajnosci. 
> 
> 

 

Myslenie czasami szkodzi bo mniej wazna jest szybkosc jak funkcjonalnosc.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Zaglebiajac system flag nie poznam lepiej innych dystrybucji, bo w zasadzie tylko Gentoo, Sabayon i VLOS je maja. Co zatem zyskuje, poza mozliwoscia spedzenia interesujacych chwil z dlubaniem we flagach, w emerge itp.? 
> 
> 

 

Zglebiajac, dlubaniem....hym...hhh. Drogi kolego w koncu zdecyduj sie czy chcesz byc gornikiem czy rzezbiarzem (ludowym)? Istota gentoo polega na cieciu i doasowywaniu use do wlasnych potrzeb, za to, ten proces budowania wlasnego dopasowanego systemu, nazwalbym "cieciem glaba" (kapuscianego)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> To nie proba flame'a, tylko pytanie do doswiadczoncyh uzytkownikow, co im daje Gentoo, czego nie moze dac Debian sid [ewentualnie testing] lub Arch?  
> 
> 

 

Nie da ci ojciec, nie da ci matka, nie da ci nawet tego naga sasiadka - co da ci dobrze skonfigurowane gentoo. A dlaczego? A no dlatego ze flai u use i portage - To jest jak "Sex w wielkim miescie"

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bardzo prosze o nieuleganie emocjom, szczegolnie tym negatywnym, 
> 
> 

 

Niestety nie moge... Bo "Demon on my mind", zas czyste zlo podszeptuja mi Kreator, Slayer i Sodom -  bluznierstwa grane z xmms-a, pewnie sie domyslasz ze z gentowego xmms-a  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> a o uzasadnienie obecnosci Gentoo na dysku domowego komputera  

 

A prosze cie bardzo :

```

eeeyeore etc # uptime

 12:30:47 up 47 days,  1:02,  2 users,  load average: 3.57, 3.31, 3.24

```

Ino nie wiem czy ta linijka cie przekona  :Smile: 

PS. Serdecznie witamy nowego uzyszkodnika gentoo na polskim forum....

----------

## mbar

 *MMW wrote:*   

> Przeraza mnie np. wizja, ze blad w doborze chocby jednej z flag moze mnie kosztowac koniecznosc przebudowy calego systemu. Jak na razie to dla mnie najwiekszy mankament Gentoo. O pomylke z flagami latwo [jedna za duzo lub jedna za malo] a naprawa bledu to wspomniana np. rekompilacja wszystkiego.

 

AHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!AHAHAHAHAHAHA!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

```
emerge -uDN world
```

W ogóle to nara! Skoro piszesz takie rzeczy, to Gentoo w ogóle nie jest dla Ciebie.

----------

## Dagger

Nie wiem czy bede Cie w stanie przekonac, poniewaz w sumie ten post nie jest po to pisany. Moge tylko powiedziec, ze Gentoo uzywam od ponad 5 lat, a wybralem ten system po probach z naprawde wieloma dystrubucjami (poczynajac od Redhata i Mangrake'a (sic!), poprzez bardziej ambitne dystrybucje jak Debian czy Slackware, konczac na PLD). Gentoo jest najciezszym systemem z jakim przyszlo mi pracowac, aczkolwiek najbardziej wydajnym a przede wszystkim najbardziej elastycznym systemem jaki znam. Calkowicie sie z Toba zgadzam, ze czasami jedna pomylka moze kosztowac godziny kompilacji, natomiast jak poznasz system, wszystko zacznie sie idealnie ukladac w jednolita calosc. Obecnie zarzadzam ponad 20  serverami na Gentoo, moj laptop dziala na Gentoo, 3 moje desktopy dzialaja na Gentoo (firmowy i domowe). Jedyne co moge powiedziec, to to, ze na tym systemie mozna osiagnac WSZYSTKO. Osobiscie Gentoo zaspokaja wszystkie moje potrzeby i nawet nie mam ochoty szukac innego systemu czy marnowac czas na nauke innych dysrtybucji. Z mojej wlasnej perspektywy system ten zdecydowanie jest tak elastyczny jak FreeBSD (moze nawet bardziej), oraz tak bezpieczny jak OpenBSD (oczywiscie, jezeli dobrze ustawiony).

Jezeli uwazasz, ze znasz Debiana dobrze, a Gentoo musialbys sie uczyc od zera, to Gentoo na pewno wyda sie ciezkim systemem. Natomiast jezeli znasz obydwa na podobnym poziomie, zdecydowanie polecam poswiecenie czasnu na nauke Gentoo.

----------

## Radioaktywny

 *MMW wrote:*   

> Po pierwszych doswiadczeniach z Gentoo odnosze wrazenie, ze jest to system, przepraszam za okreslenie, troche przekombinowany, tzn. niezmiernie skomplikowany, z mozliwoscia ustawienia ogromnej liczby parametrow i z czasem nieprzewidywalnymi konsekwencjami. Przeraza mnie np. wizja, ze blad w doborze chocby jednej z flag moze mnie kosztowac koniecznosc przebudowy calego systemu. Jak na razie to dla mnie najwiekszy mankament Gentoo. O pomylke z flagami latwo [jedna za duzo lub jedna za malo] a naprawa bledu to wspomniana np. rekompilacja wszystkiego.

 

Zapoznaj się dokładnie, jeżeli jeszcze tego nie zrobiłeś z http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/

----------

## MMW

 *mbar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -uDN world
> ```
> ...

 

Jedna chwila - czy wprowadzenie tej komendy nie spowoduje update'u wraz z przekompilowaniem we wszystkich paczkach flag w ten sposob, by pasowaly do aktualnych ustawien systemu? Przeciez nadanie innej flagi wymaga rekompilacji calego programu, do ktorego dana flaga sie odnosi - czyz nie?   :Smile: 

Radioaktywny napisał: 

Zapoznaj się dokładnie, jeżeli jeszcze tego nie zrobiłeś z http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/

OK, wrocmy do przykladu flagi: uzylem np. flagi -doc. Nagle stwierdzam, ze chce miec doc we wszystkich zainstalowanych aplikacjach. A zatem zeby to osiagnac, musze wydac komende emerge -uDN world po ktorej zrekompiluja sie wszystkie programy, ktore maja mozliwosc uzycia flagi doc wlasnie z ta flaga, czy tak?

Piszac jeszcze inaczej: jeli rabnalem się z jedna flaga przy instalacji np. KDE [niepotrzebnie wstawiajac np. -arts], to w sytuacji checi zmiany flagi czeka mnie rekompilacja calego KDE?

----------

## ch4os

Mozesz korzystac z paru ficzersow ktore przyspieszaja wielokrotna kompilacje (ccache), mozesz zaprzegnac do kompilacji inne nudzace sie maszyny w domu (distcc), mozesz przestac uzywac gentoo i isc na tego cholernego kulawego binarnego archa i nie truc wiecej o nim na forum GENTOO.

Jezeli zle ustawiles flage, to bedziesz musial przekompilowac wszystkie paczki ktore z tej flagi korzystaja (o ile flaga jest ustawiona globalnie a nie per pakiet)

----------

## MMW

 *ch4os wrote:*   

> Jezeli zle ustawiles flage, to bedziesz musial przekompilowac wszystkie paczki ktore z tej flagi korzystaja (o ile flaga jest ustawiona globalnie a nie per pakiet)

 

Dziekuje, o to mi chodzilo, temat uwazam za zamkniety   :Wink: 

----------

## bartmarian

na dobra sprawe widze, ze najbardziej sie rozchodzi o flagi, co wiec Ci szkodzi

poswiecic godzinke na wybranie tych ktorych potrzebujesz ?

----------

## MMW

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> na dobra sprawe widze, ze najbardziej sie rozchodzi o flagi, co wiec Ci szkodzi
> 
> poswiecic godzinke na wybranie tych ktorych potrzebujesz ?

 

W sumie nic mi nie szkodzi   :Smile:  chcialem sie tylko upewnic, czy to dziala tak, jak myslalem   :Smile: 

----------

## mbar

 *MMW wrote:*   

> Przeciez nadanie innej flagi wymaga rekompilacji calego programu, do ktorego dana flaga sie odnosi - czyz nie?  

 

Tak, ale tylko tam, gdzie jakaś flaga się zmieniła, a nie od razu całego systemu.

----------

## MMW

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Tak, ale tylko tam, gdzie jakaś flaga się zmieniła, a nie od razu całego systemu.

 

OK, nieprecyzyjnie sie wyraziłem, myślałem o całym KDE i skojarzyło mi się z całym systemem.

----------

## Eeeyeore

 *MMW wrote:*   

>  *mbar wrote:*   Tak, ale tylko tam, gdzie jakaś flaga się zmieniła, a nie od razu całego systemu. 
> 
> OK, nieprecyzyjnie sie wyraziłem, myślałem o całym KDE i skojarzyło mi się z całym systemem.

 

Wiesz cio przestań pieprzyć i filozofowac tylko zajmij się systemem raz postawisz i jest relaks..

----------

## magnum_pl

MMW tu http://forum.arch-linux.pl/viewtopic.php?id=2786 sam sobie odpowiedziałeś na swoje pytania i wątpliwości.

----------

## MMW

Witam   :Very Happy: 

System postawiony, jutro urlop, po powrocie dopracowywanie szczegolow   :Wink:   Pisze wlasnie z Gentoo   :Very Happy: 

Edycja:

Na moje oko jest szybszy nawet od.... nie, nie wymienie nazwy, zeby nikogo nie wkurzac   :Laughing: 

Edycja2:

Za jakies 10 dni sie zjawie - mam nadzieje, ze pomozecie   :Smile: 

----------

## wodzik

jesli masz zadawac miliony bezsensownych pytan, miec pretensje ze gentoo jest do bani bo cos nie dziala i nie wiesz czemu, denerowac sie ze system z flaga o3 (o4/5/6/ czy o666) dziala wolniej niz ark itp/itd zostan przy arku, ale jesli chesz sie troche dowiedziec o linuksie, lubisz bawic sie systemem, nie boisz sie googli, dokumentacji i szukaczki na forum to zapraszamy z otwartymi rekoma, bo ten system jest dla ciebie. jesli spelniasz wiekszosc z tych warunkow mozesz sie spodziewac systemu dzialajacego dokladnie tak jak ty to chcesz (albo niedzialajacego z powodu twojeje niedostatecznej wiedzy :D ), i dopasowanego dokladnie do twoich potrzeb, a nie do potrzeb milionow innych uzywajacych tej samej dystrybucji.

----------

## psycepa

 *ch4os wrote:*   

> cholernego kulawego binarnego archa

 

[flame_mode]Po kruchym stąpasz lodzie[/flame_mode]  :Twisted Evil: 

 :Razz: 

----------

## MMW

Panowie, nie mylmy Arka z Archem   :Smile: 

Gentoo sprawuje się coraz lepiej, jest już po polsku, ale pora wyjazdu nadeszła i na 10 dni przerywam szlifowanie systemu   :Laughing:  . Pozdrawiam wszystkich.

----------

## rzabcio

 *mbar wrote:*   

> W ogóle to nara! Skoro piszesz takie rzeczy, to Gentoo w ogóle nie jest dla Ciebie.

 

 *Radioaktywny wrote:*   

> Zapoznaj się dokładnie, jeżeli jeszcze tego nie zrobiłeś z http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/

 

 *ch4os wrote:*   

> mozesz przestac uzywac gentoo i isc na tego cholernego kulawego binarnego archa i nie truc wiecej o nim na forum GENTOO.

 

 *Eeeyeore wrote:*   

> Wiesz cio przestań pieprzyć i filozofowac tylko zajmij się systemem raz postawisz i jest relaks..

 

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> jesli masz zadawac miliony bezsensownych pytan, miec pretensje ze gentoo jest do bani bo cos nie dziala i nie wiesz czemu [...] zostan przy arku

 Wydrukuję sobie powyższe cyca... cytaty i będę codziennie poprawiał sobie nimi humor.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Poe

+

robisz pod swój sprzęt system

łatwosc zarządzania pakietami

skoro kompilacja ze źródeł = aktualne pakiety (bo nie trzeba czekac na paczki specjalne pod distro)

elastyczność

-

czas na instlacje/aktualizacje

przez to, ze niemal wszystko konfigurujesz sam, mozesz nakopac i nei bedzie wszytko tak ladnie od razu skonfigurowane jak w innych distro

rózne nieprzewidywalnosci po aktualizacjach. (ale to chyba w kazdym systemie)

uzywam od 2004.0 i jestem zadowlonym uzyszkodnikiem. 

oceniac czy TOBIE będzie sie podobac czy nie, nie będe.

pozdrawiam

----------

## Belliash

 *Poe wrote:*   

> +
> 
> robisz pod swój sprzęt system
> 
> łatwosc zarządzania pakietami
> ...

 

Ja Gentoo uzywam od 2004.3.

Niestety wczesniej nie slyszalem o tej dystrybucji, bardzo nad tym ubolewam. Przed uzywalem SuSE - roznice widac od razu xD

W sumie SuSE mialem niespelna rok i powiem ze Yast po aktualizacji raz tez rozwalil mi system... z tym ze tam nie wiedzialem jak to naprawic i go szybko przeinstalowalem, do dzis zreszta nie wiem jak takie cos naprawic, a w Gentoo tak  :Very Happy: 

Nie mowmy zatem ze Gentoo jest zle bo po aktualizacji do bleeding-edge cos sie moze skaszanic, bo tak jestw kazdym distro.

A jego najwiekszymi atutami sa chyba flagi USE oraz fakt iz jest to distro ciagle.

Poprostu aktualizuje... Aczkolwiek jak zmieniam toolchain to osobiscie wole od nowa postawic caly system.

Poki co dziala mi bezblednie na GCC 4.2.0 i Glibc 2.6.1-r0.

A aktualizowac bede dopiero jak GCC 4.3 bedzie dzialac jak nalezy  :Wink:  A to tylko dlatego ze zmienie se od razu -march na core2  :Wink: 

Przyznam natomiast ze sporym minusem jest zcas instalacji i aktualizacji i nie raz sie z tym borykalem. Aczkolwiek Linux jest systemem wielozadaniowym i mozna ten fakt wykorzystac. Mozna przeciez jednoczesni instalowac system czy aktualizowac go i np pisac prace magisterska w OpenOffice  :Wink:  czy nawet MsOffice pod Winkiem  :Cool:   Baaa.... jezeli komus chodzi komputer niemalze 24/7 bo np. pobiera z sieci jakies dane to mozna nawet pokusic sie o rekompilacje OpenOffice  :Razz: 

----------

## Yatmai

Hehe, ja zawsze przy instalacji robie kernela, gruba, alsę, ekg, links'a, mp3blastera, mplayera oraz fbidę. W max 30 minut masz nowy system gotowy do działania. Wszystko co tylko chcę i z tego poziomu biorę się za kompilację X'ów oraz KDE bo to se może lecieć w tle, a ja już i tak mam wszystko czego trzeba  :Wink: 

----------

## manwe_

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> W max 30 minut masz nowy system gotowy do działania.

 

Ale liczysz już po pierwszym emerge -e system, world?  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

>  *Yatmai wrote:*   W max 30 minut masz nowy system gotowy do działania. 
> 
> Ale liczysz już po pierwszym emerge -e system, world? 

 

ja wolec stage1 ;P

jak sie bawic, to sie bawic  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rofro

Kilka moich przemyslen na temat gentoo.

Spis

1. W gentoo uzytkownicy i deweloperzy...

2. Kolejna kwestia to zaleznosci...

3. Kolejna kwestia to ze aktualizacja...

4. Kolejna kwestia to inne podejscie do aktualizacji...

5. Odinstalowanie pakietow tez jest niedopracowane...

6. Stalym minusem jest oczywiscie czas kompilacji...

7. A plusow jest wiele...

1. w gentoo uzytkownicy i deweloperzy testuja wieksza liczbe kombinacji flag niz w dystrybucjach binarnych imho. Masz wiekszy wybor ale flagi ktore nie sa domyslnie wlaczone moga sprawiac problemy.

Kiedys wlaczylem flage doc dla calego systemu i emerge wpadlo w nieskonczona petle zaleznosci.

2. Kolejna kwestia to zaleznosci miedzy pakietami ktore sa ustalane wedlug schematu: pakiet1 wymaga pakietu2. Ale podczas emergowania kompilacja sie zatrzyma bo pakiet2 jest juz zemergowany ale nie ma wlaczonej pewnej flagi.

Np. Kompilacja gnome wymaga cairo z wlaczona flaga svg. O tym jednak przekonujesz sie rano, wlaczasz flage svg, robisz emerge --oneshot cairo && emerge gnome.

Dlatego tez tworzone sa prowizorki jak skrypt wspomniany w niedawnym gwn ktory kontynuuje kompilacje mimo ze jakis pakiet nie chcial sie zemergowac.

3. Kolejna kwestia to ze aktualizacja gentoo moze przyniesc ze soba nowy sposob dzialania systemu o czym nie ma oficjalnej informacji albo ja nie znalazlem (specyficzne dla metadystrybucji gdzie numery wersji sa symboliczne).

Np. Automatyczne ladowanie wszystkich modulow jadra (teraz chyba trzeba uzywac udev do wylaczania) albo ladowanie wszystkich interfejsow sieciowych.

4. Kolejna kwestia to inne podejscie do aktualizacji. W dystrybucjach binarnych poprawki sa backportowane do starszych wersji pakietow. W gentoo zalecanym podejsciem jest zemergowanie nowszej wersji pakietu jesli jest dostepna (Nie mowie o glsa bo tego nie uzywalem i jest w fazie rozwojowej). A nowe pakiety to nowe problemy i dodatkowy czas.

5. Odinstalowanie pakietow tez jest niedopracowane. Trzeba sie posilkowac eksperymentalnymi skryptami ktore skanuja system co mozna odinstalowac.

6. Stalym minusem jest oczywiscie czas kompilacji albo wolniejsze dzialanie duzych kobyl emergowanych ze zrodel jak firefox, openoffice niz wersji binarnych. 

7. A plusow jest wiele jak np. poczucie ogromnych mozliwosci dostosowania, ogolna wieksza szybkosc systemu niz wiekszosci  dystrybucji, duza ilosc aktualnych pakietow i w miare stabilnych, radosc ze stawiania systwu krok po kroku itp.

----------

## Yatmai

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

>  *Yatmai wrote:*   W max 30 minut masz nowy system gotowy do działania. 
> 
> Ale liczysz już po pierwszym emerge -e system, world? 

 

Raz w życiu dałem -e world i nigdy więcej  :Razz:  Nie ma sensu, bo po jakimś czasie pakiety i tak się same podmienią przy aktualizacjach  :Razz:  A przyrost szybkości.... Nie warto  :Wink: 

----------

## Arfrever

 *rofro wrote:*   

> 5. Odinstalowanie pakietow tez jest niedopracowane. Trzeba sie posilkowac eksperymentalnymi skryptami ktore skanuja system co mozna odinstalowac.

 

Co masz na myśli?

Przecież `emerge` posiada opcję odinstalowania danego pakietu w wypadku, gdy nie jest on zależnością innych pakietów.

Przykładowo:

```
$ emerge --depclean -ptv kdesdk

Calculating dependencies... done!

  kde-base/kdesdk-3.5.7 pulled in by:

    dev-util/kdevelop-3.4.1

>>> No packages selected for removal by depclean

Packages installed:   XXX

Packages in world:    88

Packages in system:   55

Unique package names: XXX

Required packages:    XXX

Number to remove:     0

$ emerge --depclean -ptv kdesdk kdevelop

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 kde-base/kdesdk

    selected: 3.5.7

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-util/kdevelop

    selected: 3.4.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Packages installed:   XXX

Packages in world:    88

Packages in system:   55

Unique package names: XXX

Required packages:    XXX

Number to remove:     0
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## manwe_

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Raz w życiu dałem -e world i nigdy więcej  Nie ma sensu, bo po jakimś czasie pakiety i tak się same podmienią przy aktualizacjach  A przyrost szybkości.... Nie warto 

 

Ostatni stage3 to 2007.0, od tego czasu zmienił się już m.in. glibc, gcc, binutils, itp., no i są tam skompilowane "uniwersalnie" [choćby brak -march, który stosuje]. Dlatego da świętego spokoju, po rozpakowaniu i skonfigurowaniu base system, robię --sync i -e system|world. Póki liczba pakietów minimalna, można sobie pozwolić  :Smile: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Co masz na myśli?

 

Może to:

```
~# emerge --depclean -pv

*** WARNING ***  Depclean may break link level dependencies.  Thus, it is

*** WARNING ***  recommended to use a tool such as `revdep-rebuild` (from

*** WARNING ***  app-portage/gentoolkit) in order to detect such breakage.

*** WARNING ***  

*** WARNING ***  Also study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

*** WARNING ***  mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

*** WARNING ***  be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

*** WARNING ***  package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

*** WARNING ***  depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

*** WARNING ***  

*** WARNING ***  As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

*** WARNING ***  unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

*** WARNING ***  consequence, it is often necessary to run 

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --update --newuse --deep world` prior to depclean.
```

----------

## rofro

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

>  *rofro wrote:*   5. Odinstalowanie pakietow tez jest niedopracowane. Trzeba sie posilkowac eksperymentalnymi skryptami ktore skanuja system co mozna odinstalowac. 
> 
> Co masz na myśli?
> 
> Przecież `emerge` posiada opcję odinstalowania danego pakietu w wypadku, gdy nie jest on zależnością innych pakietów.
> ...

 

Przykładowy wątek:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-573195-highlight-uninstall.html

 *Quote:*   

> *** WARNING ***  Depclean may break link level dependencies.  Thus, it is
> 
> *** WARNING ***  recommended to use a tool such as `revdep-rebuild` (from
> 
> *** WARNING ***  app-portage/gentoolkit) in order to detect such breakage. 

 

----------

## Grosik

 *rofro wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-573195-highlight-uninstall.html

 

To ma byc dowod na niedopracowanie odinstalowania pakietow? Jak dla mnie to jest raczej przyklad niewiedzy ze strony autora tego watku.

emerge --depclean spelnia swoje zadanie, ale tylko wtedy, gdy portage jest uzywane w sposob prawidlowy. Jeszcze mi sie nie zdazylo, zebym po emerge --depclean mial cos zepsute (pomijam sytuacje, kiedy padal mi dysk i to zepsulo mi worlda). Nie wiem moze mam wyjatkowe szczescie, a moze po prostu robie wszystko jak man kaze  :Wink: .

----------

## rofro

no to może taki przykład

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentoo_Linux#Criticism

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Package manager does not handle reverse dependencies 
> 
>     When removing a package, Portage does not check to see if any other installed packages still need it. Portage also does not check if upgrading a particular package would have a "ripple effect" on any other installed packages. Therefore it's possible to cause an installed application to malfunction by removing or upgrading another package it depends on. This can lead to users unknowingly breaking their systems by careless removal of packages, or upgrading a library to an incompatible version. For upgrades, there exists a revdep-rebuild utility (contained in the package 'gentoolkit') that scans the entire system and looks for packages that require a rebuild. This must be installed and run manually by the user. Unused reverse dependencies can be located and removed using emerge --depclean. This command analyzes the entire list of installed packages against the dependency tree of required packages and removes any packages no longer required. The dependency tree of required packages is defined by the list of packages installed by the user as recorded in /var/lib/portage/world. Unfortunately, it still does not consider packages which are dynamically linked. 'revdep-rebuild' should be used to resolve this issue as well. --depclean should only be run after a successful sync and deep update of world to make sure the defined dependency tree is accurate.

 

a także

How Paludis and Portage Differ

http://paludis.pioto.org/portagedifferences.html

```
Ability to uninstall packages with dependencies, and safely remove unused packages.
```

więcej:

TIP: Record deps before trying package (for easy removal)

demerge - emerge the other way around

----------

## Carnivorous

no i to jest jeden z powodów dla których warto wypróbować paludisa.

----------

## Arfrever

 *rofro wrote:*   

>  *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentoo_Linux#Criticism wrote:*   Unfortunately, it still does not consider packages which are dynamically linked. 'revdep-rebuild' should be used to resolve this issue as well. --depclean should only be run after a successful sync and deep update of world to make sure the defined dependency tree is accurate. 

 

Automatyczne uruchamianie `revdep-rebuild` byłoby przesadą.

A Paludis też nie rozważa zależności bibliotecznych: *http://paludis.pioto.org/faq.html#removeunneeded wrote:*   

> These actions rely upon a package correctly using USE flags. If a package was built with, say, -foo whilst libfoo was installed, Paludis will not consider the package to require libfoo. Unfortunately, some people don't know how to use autoconf correctly, so this assumption is currently not entirely safe in all cases.

 

 *rofro wrote:*   

> How Paludis and Portage Differ
> 
> http://paludis.pioto.org/portagedifferences.html

 

Wiele tych różnic jest nieaktualnych. (Poza tym liczba różnic będzie się zmniejszać w przyszłości.)

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## rofro

oczywicie, lista roznic bedzie zmniejszac w przyszlosci

co nie zmienia faktu ze usuwanie pakietow nie dziala porzadnie w gentoo.

----------

## matiit

a czemu jak ktos napisał firefox czy OO jest mniej wydajne ze źródel?

----------

## Poe

bo tak jakos wychodzi. u mnie, swego czasu ffx ze zrodel dzialal tragicznie, z binarki lepiej (aczkolwiek tez nienazbyt). widocznie ffx jest wyczulony na specyficzne flagi i ustawienia i developerzy doskonale wiedza jak skompilowac ffxa dobrze. z OO moze byc podobnie. poza tym nawet jezeli jest jakis 0,xx%-x,xx% wzrostu wydajnosci, to czy warto posiwiecac kilkanascie godzin na kompilacje ze zrodel (mowie o OO). a nuż sie cos jeszcze po drodze wywali, albo efekt kompilacji będzie odwrotny niz zamierzony (w sensie prędkosci dzialania)? uzywam  OO z binarki i dziala swietnie, a instalacja to pare minut. ffxa nie uzywam. uzywam kompilowanego seamonkey'a

----------

## unK

 *Poe wrote:*   

> widocznie ffx jest wyczulony na specyficzne flagi i ustawienia i developerzy doskonale wiedza jak skompilowac ffxa dobrze.

 

Ebuild Firefoxa stripuje wszystkie flagi oprócz march i pipe, a O* zamienia na O2. Ustawianie dodatkowych flag tylko pogarsza wydajność, bo kiedyś bawiłem się w kompilowanie z różnymi flagami ff i sprawdzałem, czy jest jakaś różnica. Poza tym taka ciekawostka: Swiftfox jest kompilowany z flagami -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer i jeszcze jakimiś i działa ok, a skompilowanie FF pod Gentoo z -O3 daje segfault przy starcie.

Ja używam Firefoxa ze źródeł, bo bez niego nie kompiluje się mplayerplug-in, bo z wersją kompilowaną najlepiej działają mi pluginy i dlatego, że znudziła mi się ikona FF, wolę samą kulę ziemską ;p

----------

## Yatmai

Ja tam większej różnicy nie widziałem poza tym, że binarka miała już wkompilowane jakieś ustawienia gui których nie chciało mi się zmieniać więc wróciłem do źródeł :]

----------

## Aktyn

Co przemawia za Gentoo... dobra dokumentacja i przejrzystość   :Cool: 

Tak jak ktoś nadmienił kiedyś zmieniły sie jakieś rzeczy od sieci, poniewaz ja lubie prostote, wywaliłem wszystko i do runlevela dodałem swój.

Może był mało przemyslany  :Wink:  ale działał i był idealny w swej ubogiej formie. Pamietam że w innym distro, byłoby to za duze wyzwanie.

----------

## rofro

niech zgadnę, startowały ci wszystkie interfejsy sieciowe?

----------

## Aktyn

Nie pamietam, zareagowałem szybciej niż zrozumiałem o co chodzi. Ale coś w tym stylu.

.

----------

## Radioaktywny

 *unK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja używam Firefoxa ze źródeł, bo bez niego nie kompiluje się mplayerplug-in...

 

Kompiluje się.

----------

## unK

Ale trzeba mieć albo firefoxa ze źródeł, albo seamonkey. Z binarką nie skompilujesz (przynajmniej mi się nie udało).

----------

## Radioaktywny

 *unK wrote:*   

> Ale trzeba mieć albo firefoxa ze źródeł, albo seamonkey. Z binarką nie skompilujesz (przynajmniej mi się nie udało).

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4214517.html#4214517

----------

## unK

Ale jak sam napisałeś, nie działa tak, jak powinien   :Wink: 

----------

## Radioaktywny

Ale "okultystycznie" sądzę, że to raczej jest wina parametrów mojej sieci - mam tylko 256kb/s   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Spaulding

Co mnie przekonuje do gentoo ? 9 s do ekranu logowania w init3 ;] i system wylaczony w 2 s od podania komendy poweroff  :Wink:  pozatym flagi USE i mozliwosc dostosowania systemu do siebie , gdyz stawiamy go od poczatku ;]

----------

## MMW

Wróciłem z urlopu, kompiluję Open Office, mam już dźwięk, automatyczne wykrywanie urządzeń USB, odtwarzanie internetowych stacji radiowych...   :Very Happy:   System coraz bardziej zbliża się do ideału   :Wink: 

----------

## artur66w

Moja uwaga do ludzi pokroju Eeeyeore,  wodzik, mbar, czy magnum_pl: jeżeli nie potraficie zrozumieć prostego postu i udzielić konkretnej odpowiedzi, nie smarujcie tu swoich grafomańskich wypocin. To forum jest dla tych, którzy szukają rozwizania konkretnych problemów i przebijanie się przez Wasze teksty to strata czasu. Piszcie jak rofro, Morpheouss, Poe, czy inni z głową na karku, albo siedźcie cicho.

----------

